# bessacar 695



## 103297 (Mar 7, 2007)

got a bessie 695 just damaged the main door does anybody know the price of a new door or is it still possible to get them thinking of trying to repair it myself maybe there is a spares place any one knows about would be grateful for assist


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Northender,

we had to have our door on the 645 Kon Tiki ( which I believe would be similar to yours) replaced under warranty (warped) and was told by the dealer that it was over £2000!

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi why don't you post in the Swift forum (as they read it every day) or send Swift a PM.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Ferry to Ireland*

HI,

Try Charles & Son Poole, they have web site and keep or can locate all sorts of M/H parts.

Les.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Habitation Door Spare Parts*

Good morning Northender,

Please can you send me a PM with your details and I will identify the door required for your vehicle and point you in the direction of your local Swift dealer who will be able to order it for you. Please can you provide me with the vehicles build number to ensure the correct identification of the door,

Look forward to hearing from you soon,

Regards

Amy

Swift Group


----------

